# Sperrung von Internet u. Telefon



## Lyricus (16 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum bzw. Themenbereich.:-?

Mir wurde zum WE der Zugang zum Internet und telefon gesperrt.
Die Sperre war angekündigt, wen auch zum 13.8.08.

ZUm Sachverhalt:

Ich hatte telefonisch letztes Jahr bei einem Anbieter (darf man Anbieter erwähnen?)für Telefon und Internet jeweils Flatrate bestellt. Das erste Problemr war, dass ich nicht telefonieren konnte, da ich ein ISDN Telefon habe (was ich aber erwähnte), mir bare vdas assende Kable nicht schickte. Dann kam eine Rechnung über 130 Euro. Ich rief die (kostenpflichtige Hotline) an und reklamierte. Die CC-Agentin meinte noch wortwörtlich: "Oh, da haben wir Ihnen ja das komplett falsche Produkt-Paket geschickt." Man hatte mir ein Paket mit Minutenabrechnung (Internet) geschickt, ich hatte aber deutlich gesagt, dass ich ein Flatrategesamtpaket haben will. Genau dafür mhatte der Anbieter ja geworben und einen günstigen Preis angeboten.

Also neue Hardware (fast genauso wier die alte, nur das das mit dem telefonkabel jetzt passte). Ich reklamierte die Minutenabrechnung. Man ignorierte das und setzte sich auf den Standpunkt, dass ich dieses Produkt bestätigt hatte: Folgendes dazu: Man schickte mir nach der Erst-Bestellung ergänzende Formulare (Kündigung des alten Anbieters etc). Die schickte ich zurück, ausgefüllt. Auf diesen Formularen ist - zienlich unauffällig der Produktname des Minutenpaktes (ohne Erläuterung) nennt sich: DSL Max (analog) oder so ähnlich. Das Flatrate Produkt unterscheidett sich lediglich durch ein Wort: DSL Max Flate, die ganz genaue Bezeichnung habe ich leider nicht zur hand jetzt (bin im Internet cafe), jedenfalls : es sind minimale sprachliche Unterschiede, die mir nicht aufgefallen waren, da ich davon ausging, dass meine klare Bestellung am Telephon entsprechend notiert wurde, und so konzentrierte ich mich auf das Ausfüllen der Formulare.

Der Anbieter zieht sich - schriftlich- auf den Standpunkt zurück, mit der die Bestellung ergänzenden Formular hätte ich das Minutenprodukt bestätigt. Tatsache ist, das CC-Dame bestätigte, man habe mir das falsche Paket geschickt. Es macht auch wenig Sinn für mich, eine Minutenprodukt zu bestellen, wenn man soviel surft, dass viel höhere Kosten als bei einer Flatrate rauskommen.

Ich habe dann, die betreffende Lastschrift zurückgegeben und das zuviel Bezahlte aus der Rechnung rausgrechnet und entsperchend gekürzt. Die weiteren Abrechnungen habe ich ordnungsgemäss bezahlt.

Jetzt die Komplettspere, in dem Mahnschreiben stand was von § 35J TK-Gesetz blabla und ich könnte bei einem Gericht die Aufhebung der Sperre beantragen, so oder so ähnlich.

Was ratet ihr mir, wie bwerte ihr den Fall: ich ha zwar keine Rechtschutz könntze mirt aber z.ZT iene Anwalt keisten. Ist das nötig oder gibt es noch andere Wege.

Noch was nebenbei: der Anbieter warb mit Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 16000 k/bits. Ich hab nicht mal ein Drittel davon, nie.

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Fionn (16 August 2008)

*AW: Sperrung von Internet u. Telefon*

Wer war denn der Anbieter?


----------



## wahlhesse (16 August 2008)

*AW: Sperrung von Internet u. Telefon*

Stopp. Bitte nicht drauf antworten!
Zu dieser speziellen Situation darf hier weder Antwort gegeben werden noch der Anbieter genannt werden.

Rechtsberatung im Forum ist leider nicht gestattet. Daher bleibt dem Betroffenen nur der Gang zu einem Anwalt oder einer Verbraucherzentrale übrig.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Tilo (16 August 2008)

*AW: Sperrung von Internet u. Telefon*

Will nix falsches behaupten, aber für mich hört sich das verdächtig nach der Grünen Gefahr (freenet) an. Ich hatte ganz ähnliche Probleme...


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2008)

*AW: Sperrung von Internet u. Telefon*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Rechtsberatung im Forum ist leider nicht gestattet. Daher bleibt dem Betroffenen nur der Gang zu einem Anwalt oder einer Verbraucherzentrale übrig.


und daher Thread geschlossen


----------

